# Islabikes



## bolandjd (Jul 23, 2008)

These look like the perfect kids' bikes! 
http://www.islabikes.co.uk
Are there any U.S. importers?


----------



## Cycledelic (Oct 13, 2004)

Did you ever get anywhere with the Islabike? I can't find any US distributors either.

I'm interested in getting the CNOC 14 because the 14" wheels are perfect for kiddo with a 40cm inseam, and haven't found a size like that anywhere else, not to mention all the other great specs that seem to make it a perfect bike: Al frame, V-brakes, gender-neutral style, etc.


----------



## bolandjd (Jul 23, 2008)

*Nope*

Unfortunately no. Went with a Marin instead. Good bike, but front suspension and triple crank a little overkill for a 7-year old, I think. But, unfortunately the industry in America still thinks that kids need 1-speed 20" BMXers or full-bore 24-speed beginner MTBs with nothing betwixt the two extremes.


----------



## Cycledelic (Oct 13, 2004)

bolandjd said:


> Unfortunately no. Went with a Marin instead. Good bike, but front suspension and triple crank a little overkill for a 7-year old, I think. But, unfortunately the industry in America still thinks that kids need 1-speed 20" BMXers or full-bore 24-speed beginner MTBs with nothing betwixt the two extremes.


Thanks for the reply. We'll keep looking. I really wish we could find a 14" wheel - the 12" Specialized she has now is too small, and her knees bellow out at the sides. She hates it. The 16" are way too big for her now.


----------



## owenme (Mar 28, 2010)

*How to buy an Islabike*

Cycledelic, bolandjd,

Islabike have a showroom in the UK, but are basically a mail order company i.e. you won't find them in your LBS, and they are unlikely to have a US distributor. I think they will deliver to the US but you will need to e-mail/call them to find out.

The bikes are designed for children and in my experience beat other children's bikes into a cocked hat (my children have used a Rothan, Cnoc16 and Beinn24 (ultimate aim though is to get them on a road bike:eekster: ). As a very satisfied customer, I can heartily recommend both the bikes and the company itself.


----------



## canuckjgc (Jun 22, 2007)

I called them to order one for Canada. The duties + shipping exceeded the cost of the bike. Not viable for North America unfortunately.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Just did the same thing a week ago.*

And they told me shipping would exceed the cost of the bike. Makes me wonder how they ship. I've shipped full sized bikes from the USA to the UK in the last year for under $90.

I'm under a time constraint, otherwise I would have a friend purchase one and send it to me.


----------



## bolandjd (Jul 23, 2008)

Probably includes duties too. A US distributor would be awesome, but I guess not a reality.


----------



## canuckjgc (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't know why they don't sell into North America. There are no bikes that come close to them for kids if you read the UK reviews. I would think there would be a big market here.


----------



## bbarel (Jan 16, 2006)

bolandjd said:


> Unfortunately no. Went with a Marin instead. Good bike, but front suspension and triple crank a little overkill for a 7-year old, I think. But, unfortunately the industry in America still thinks that kids need 1-speed 20" BMXers or full-bore 24-speed beginner MTBs with nothing betwixt the two extremes.


The Gary Fisher PreCaliber 20 SS looks very interesting.


----------



## Billius (Jun 10, 2011)

*Old thread but I have CNOC 14 for sale in SoCal*

sorry if this isn't the right forum - but was looking at threads for IslaBikes. Would love to get a Beinn 20 Large in the USA but as someone posted the shipping is prohibitive.

Anyway - going to do the bike shuffle from 6.5 -> 4.5 and buying new Giant XTC Jr 20 for the oldest and moving CNOC 16 to 4.5, so that leaves me with a virtually unused (4 outings?) CNOC 14 if anyone is interested PM me.

Thanks,

Bill

p.s. if you're wondering why it was unused - I bought my kids Micro-T scooter at 3 yrs old and they were so good the boys never bothered with bicycles.


----------



## mmorisset (Jul 6, 2011)

*reply regarding cnoc 14*

Hi - I am interested in your cnoc 14 if you still have it. I am writing from Vancouver BC however we have family in SF so we could have the bike sent there and brought up.

Do you still have it available?

I have been looking for a bike for my 4 year old and cannot stand to buy her a 25 lb piece of junk. The 16 " Marin bikes are a bit big for her now.

Let me know if it's in good shape I am very interested.

Thanks

marc


----------



## mmorisset (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi - I am interested in your cnoc 14 if you still have it. I am writing from Vancouver BC however we have family in SF so we could have the bike sent there and brought up.

Do you still have it available?

I have been looking for a bike for my 4 year old and cannot stand to buy her a 25 lb piece of junk. The 16 " Marin bikes are a bit big for her now.

Let me know if it's in good shape I am very interested.

Thanks

marc


----------



## Cunningham (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi "Billius", I would be thrilled to put my almost three year old on your Cnoc 14 if it is still available. He is very accomplished on his 12" bike but just spins out trying to keep up with his family on his tiny gear. I live in Los Angeles and would be able to drive for a pick-up/ cash purchase. The little trooper really deserves a quality 14" bike but as you know they are completely non-existent here. 

Thanks,

Chris


----------

